# Strava BMC 79 Mile Challenge - 11/16 thru 11/18



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

I know this isn't a huge endurance challenge for a lot of us, but for some, it may be. Either way, 79mi is still a pretty long ride, especially as the weather begins to get colder.

You have about 4 weeks from today to get ready.

BMC 79 Mile Challenge


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Dg designs (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm in. It will be my longest single ride. I did the MS ride last weekend but it was 2 days


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm in, hope the weather conditions allow me to complete it. Toes getting cold would be the only limiting factor for me if it's cold, and of course snow / ice.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

Yeah, I don't mind the cold, so long as it's not wet or icy.


----------



## tom93r1 (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm in, doing El Tour de Tucson that weekend anyway.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Rule 9


----------



## shnipe (Jun 6, 2011)

bmxhacksaw said:


> Rule 9


Worked for me through 115* AZ summer riding!

In on the challenge


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

Alright, so I did the 79mi ride yesterday. Not my longest ride, but in trying to keep my average speed up around 20mph, it sure was one of my most wearing (finished with a 19.4mph avg).

I'm working my way to a sub-5hr solo century, so this was a good test to see what speed I can hold on a longer ride w/o drafting.

Anyone else finished, yet?


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

f3rg said:


> Alright, so I did the 79mi ride yesterday. Not my longest ride, but in trying to keep my average speed up around 20mph, it sure was one of my most wearing (finished with a 19.4mph avg).
> 
> I'm working my way to a sub-5hr solo century, so this was a good test to see what speed I can hold on a longer ride w/o drafting.
> 
> Anyone else finished, yet?


20mph solo? :thumbsup:

I'm riding a group ride tomorrow


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

I was supposed to do it today but the ride got postponed by weather that seems to have not materialized, so tomorrow it is


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Completed it this morning ... 81.2 miles.

Weather was low 40's and rain ... made for a great ride


----------



## YamaDan (Aug 28, 2012)

I had everything on and ready to go, until the rain started..boo.. I'm not one for rain riding... might not make this challenge.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Did it as well. As I was walking the bike upstairs I questioned my conversion to miles from K's so I didn't turn my Garmin off or download the ride. Grabbed some quick food, answered the phone etc. an hour and a half later I remembered to check the conversion and needed to suit back up and go back out to do 7 more km.'s. I was laughing most of the way at myself....seems I really wanted to finish this. I was 81st last night, probally 900th now.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Congrats guys! Too many things I need to do here today, I'm going to bag this one, I did have a nice ride yesterday with a neighbor though that pushed me up to 4th in a segment that was fun to see.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks to Schlegel Bicycles in OKC, OK, I met the challenge today. 
80 miles.....my longest ride yet.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

I completed the challenge today with an 85 mile ride. Beat my previous longest ride by 30 miles. Just about every part of me is sore right now.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Did the ride today, it was put together by the LBS and sponsored by BMC, we got a free BMC replica team kit for completing the ride, the problem was someone miscalculated the route and it ended up being only 70 miles :lol:
When I got home (had driven to the start) I did another 12 miles to complete it

Unfortunately, there was a rain storm yesterday and the route was strewn with sharp rocks and small boulders, pretty much everyone got a flat or two on the ride. We must have lost a good two hours waiting on people to fix flats. I hit a rock at 40mph on a descent and blew out my front tire, that was fun


----------

